# Action music chord progressions?



## mrd777 (Sep 29, 2016)

Hello Masters,

I'm wondering what you guys feel is good for action music, as far as chord progression goes? Curious to know your thoughts. Or do you avoid a progression all together?

Thank you!!
Mr D


----------



## Smikes77 (Sep 29, 2016)

Octatonic scale is a go to. Start there.


----------



## mrd777 (Sep 29, 2016)

Smikes77 said:


> Octatonic scale is a go to. Start there.


Hey thanks for that. Do you personally use any particular progression or??


----------



## Smikes77 (Sep 29, 2016)

I've never been hired for action music as such, but when I've been asked to do such things I come up with a riff of sorts, and build the harmony around that. Sometimes, the traditional way of a progression can be limiting. But sometimes a standard rock progression can work well. What is it for?


----------



## mrd777 (Sep 29, 2016)

No


Smikes77 said:


> I've never been hired for action music as such, but when I've been asked to do such things I come up with a riff of sorts, and build the harmony around that. Sometimes, the traditional way of a progression can be limiting. But sometimes a standard rock progression can work well. What is it for?



Thx again for the reply. I'm not doing anything specific. Just learning really, that's all. Been trying to soak up knowledge and experiment!


----------



## Smikes77 (Sep 29, 2016)

I think the cine sample guys demo-ed how to do an action track. Have a quick search on YouTube. 

Also, there's not just one type of action music.


----------



## Smikes77 (Sep 29, 2016)

https://www.projectsam.com/Tutorials

Try these...


----------



## mrd777 (Sep 29, 2016)

Smikes77 said:


> https://www.projectsam.com/Tutorials
> 
> Try these...


Sweet. I appreciate that. I will take a look. And yes, I understand there's definitely more than one style.


----------



## David Story (Sep 29, 2016)

Am/F/C/G
or for more choices 
http://www.mtosmt.org/issues/mto.13.19.4/mto.13.19.4.lehman.php


----------

